# Best "2 minute drill" quarterback of all-time!



## Billo_Really (Dec 18, 2012)

Who's the best quarterbach of alltime to run the "2 minute drill" (last 2 minutes of the game)?

Johnny Unitus
Ken Stabler
John Elway
Joe Montana
Roger Staughbach
Payton Manning
Terry Bradshaw
Otto Graham
Brett Farve
____________ (fill in the blank)
Okay guys, you're down by 4 with two minutes to go and the ball on your 10 yard line....

....who do you give the ball to?


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 18, 2012)

Eli Manning


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 18, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Eli Manning


With or without the broken arm?

Forget that, I was thinking about Archie!


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 18, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Eli Manning


Good call for other!


----------



## Plasmaball (Dec 19, 2012)

brady?


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 19, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> brady?


Fuck him!

He plays for Beantown homers!


----------



## Oddball (Dec 19, 2012)

The Drive....None other even comes close.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 19, 2012)

All time, I would go with John Elway

Today, Eli Manning


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> All time, I would go with John Elway
> 
> Today, Eli Manning


Unitus invented the "two-minute drill" and nobody ran it better than.................I hate saying this...................Ken Stabler.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 19, 2012)

Tarkenton practically invented the modern two-minute drill.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 19, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Tarkenton practically invented the modern two-minute drill.


All he did, was run around a lot while he decided when to pass the ball.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 19, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Who's the best quarterbach of alltime to run the "2 minute drill" (last 2 minutes of the game)?
> 
> Johnny Unitus
> Ken Stabler
> ...



Russell Wilson.  What he did three weeks ago in Chicago... TWO last minute TD drives both inside the ten.  One with less than two minutes left in regulation just to tie the game...we won the toss and Wilson took the ball right down the field to score in OT.  It was the most impressive two drives I have seen in a very long time.  Y'all can check him out this weekend on NBC in the Sunday Night game vs the best defense owned by the SF 49ers televised nationally.  He will not dissappoint. 

Up till that game Chicago was considered one of if not the best defense.  The game was such a shock to the Bears they still haven't recovered.


----------



## ginscpy (Dec 20, 2012)

Good call on Stabler.

Should have been in the HOF a long time ago.

Hasn't even been nominated.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 20, 2012)

ginscpy said:


> Good call on Stabler.
> 
> Should have been in the HOF a long time ago.
> 
> Hasn't even been nominated.



Ah....  YES!   The Snake!


----------



## ginscpy (Dec 20, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > Good call on Stabler.
> ...



Only one on the OP list NOT in the HOF.

So he gambled, drank and hade fun.

Always showed up on game day.

Esp Monday Night Football.  (the orig version)

Raiders had by FAR the best MNF record back then.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 22, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Who's the best quarterbach of alltime to run the "2 minute drill" (last 2 minutes of the game)?
> 
> Johnny Unitus
> Ken Stabler
> ...



Tom Brady.  *Nobody* runs the hurry-up offence like he does.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 23, 2012)

The "two minute drill" is a two edged sword.  The only team or QB that gets praised for it is behind in the score.

Being behind in the score as a goal is stupid.

If Russell Wilson was to compete in this catagory he would be accused of running up the score.

Acts of desperation...the great escape... are futile when you are behind by 4 TDs in the last qtr.

It is unfair to the better QB in the second half ahead by 30 pts or more to use as much of the clock as possible in this game of desperation.

An honorable QB behind to a superior QB should run over to the opposing QBs sideline and kneel before him and accept his fate with dignity.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 23, 2012)

I hate to say it, John Elway, then Stabler.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 23, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Who's the best quarterbach of alltime to run the "2 minute drill" (last 2 minutes of the game)?
> ...



Settle down, Beavis


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 23, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



  Wilson will not have to display any prowess on any two minute drill tonight.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 23, 2012)

Why do you need other people on a list with Joe Montana?


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 23, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Why do you need other people on a list with Joe Montana?



I hate to admit it but I loved to watch Montana play. My Seahawks were still in the AFC so there was no conflict.  BUT... as good as Montana was on a few occasions I honestly feel he was over rated to some extent.  I understand Montana had some well publicised and exciting to witness drives but Steve Young was a better passer and runner.  SF didn't get much respect before Montana's era and he "broke the ice" puttin SF on the NFL map.  

OK "lucky Joe" won four measly Super Bowls.  BUT Steve Young "had the highest passer rating among NFL quarterbacks who have thrown at least 1,500 passing attempts (96.8), and is currently ranked third. He is also still ranked highest amongst retired players. Young also won a record six NFL passing titles." (courtesy of Wiki)


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 23, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you need other people on a list with Joe Montana?
> ...



I was never a real SF fan, but you have to admire a guy at the top of his game. It was like watching Gretzky with the puck


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 23, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



WTF??????????  HOCKEY?????????????????


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 23, 2012)

Seahawks have a new way of looking at the two minute drill.  We kneel and run off the clock.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXdhKyIEQpM]The Heavy - How You Like Me Now (Lyrics and Song) - YouTube[/ame]

Anybody believe SF is the best team in the NFL anymore?

Pats shmats we beat em too.


----------



## barry1960 (Dec 23, 2012)

For peak value I will go with George Blanda 1970, and he was like 75 years old at the time...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 26, 2012)

Thats all an impressive list so its not easy to choose but I would say the top 3 are
1.Johnny Unitas.
2.followed closely by Joe Montana.
3.John Elway.

and as someone else mentioned,for current ones,Eli.


----------



## eflatminor (Dec 26, 2012)

Brian Sipe and the "cardiac kids" sure made the last two minutes of a game exciting.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 26, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> Brian Sipe and the "cardiac kids" sure made the last two minutes of a game exciting.



I'm pretty sure what happens on the practice field doesn't count.  Name one great team Sipe beat on a dazzling two minute drill.


----------



## BillyV (Dec 26, 2012)

Dan Marino? Record 36 fourth quarter comebacks? Didn't even make the list?


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 26, 2012)

BillyV said:


> Dan Marino? Record 36 fourth quarter comebacks? Didn't even make the list?



Marino played 17 years.  That's slightly more than twice a season.  I'm curious how many 2 minute drills he blew.  There are several QBs this season that have more than 4... One rookie, Luck has 6.

Marino is the poster boy for putting up record passing yardage without winning.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 26, 2012)

BillyV said:


> Dan Marino? Record 36 fourth quarter comebacks? Didn't even make the list?



yeah how on earth was he left off? This thread starter must not like him.


----------



## eflatminor (Dec 26, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Brian Sipe and the "cardiac kids" sure made the last two minutes of a game exciting.
> ...



I don't know, the 79/80 seasons had some pretty amazing games for the Browns with so many decided in the last seconds.  Whatever the talent of the teams they played, Snip lead eight comebacks and eleven game-winning drives in the fourth quarter or overtime.  I think that qualifies for consideration as the best 2 minute drill QB.

This is subjective after all...


----------



## Immanuel (Dec 26, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Seahawks have a new way of looking at the two minute drill.  We kneel and run off the clock.
> 
> The Heavy - How You Like Me Now (Lyrics and Song) - YouTube
> 
> ...



As a Niner fan, I have to admit Seattle appears to be the team to beat right now. They are peeking at the right time.

Immie


----------



## BillyV (Dec 26, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> BillyV said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Marino? Record 36 fourth quarter comebacks? Didn't even make the list?
> ...



Who on the list had a significantly shorter career that would have translated into breaking that record? All of them played for over a decade, and most for 15+ years. Marino is third on the list of most wins by a starting quarterback with 147 (behind Favre and Elway), had a .613 W-L percentage, and reached the playoffs in 10 of his 17 years. Seems like he won quite a bit; sadly was never able to win the big one.

For the record, Peyton Manning apparently has broken the 4th quarter comeback record (now at 38).


----------



## Desperado (Dec 26, 2012)

Who's the best "2 minute drill" quarterback of all-time!
No doubt about for me, it was Dan Marino playing for Don Shula.
With that combination I never felt we were out of a ball game.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 26, 2012)

BillyV said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > BillyV said:
> ...



Sadly for Wilson if the Seahawks keep breaking ahead 3-4 TDs before their opponents get going, he will never enjoy that record.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 26, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Who's the best quarterbach of alltime to run the "2 minute drill" (last 2 minutes of the game)?
> 
> Johnny Unitus
> Ken Stabler
> ...



Montana.  But if one counts kicking and throwing, George Blanda.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 30, 2012)

Bart Starr was better at 2 minute than Staubach.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 30, 2012)

Boomer Esiason Cin Bengals 1988 was the first to use the no-huddle offense. No other quarterback used it before.

I think that Peyton Manning is probably the best.


----------



## bobcollum (Dec 30, 2012)

Brady, like Eli, has won two SB's with the two-minute drill executed to near perfection. 

Brady and the Pats have also made the no-huddle offensive attacks, which is basically the two-minute drill, into quite the force of the last couple of years. 

Sure, I'm a homer, but whatchyagondo? 

In the end it's tough to gauge, seeing as how the QB, while essential, is just one of many parts that have to function properly to make it all work.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Brady, like Eli, has won two SB's with the two-minute drill executed to near perfection.
> 
> Brady and the Pats have also made the no-huddle offensive attacks, which is basically the two-minute drill, into quite the force of the last couple of years.
> 
> ...



The only tie breaker is that Eli beat Brady head to head in two SB two minute drills.


----------



## bobcollum (Dec 30, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Brady, like Eli, has won two SB's with the two-minute drill executed to near perfection.
> ...



I think whichever one had enough time at the very end would've won. Eli lucked out on both of them in that regard.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 30, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Brady, like Eli, has won two SB's with the two-minute drill executed to near perfection.
> ...



Eli had less of a rush to deal with.

Once you throw off his timing he's average.

Peyton dictates to Defenses how the game will go. Eli seems to react to what the Defense does. Before I would have said Tom Brady, but after seeing what Peyton has done in Denver it's no secret why he was so effective in Indy all of those years.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



Peyton has historically shrunk in big games. He did it in college and did it in the pros. Regular season he is a fantasy football dream. Playoffs, he shrinks to average. Peyton is one of the biggest playoff busts in history


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 30, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yeah, right. He still has a ring.

I think winning championships has something to do with the supporting cast and even sometimes the weather and if it is conducive to a passing game. Besides, I thought we were talking about who runs that kind of offense the best.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Year after year, the Colts had a top two team in the AFC. Year after year, they underachieved in the playoffs. Peyton had one memorable comeback in the playoffs (against NE). Other than that, Colts tended to lose to lesser teams with no fourth quarter heroics from Peyton


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 30, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



After Peyton left just how weak they were showed in their record.

You seem to think about sports the way you think about politics. You cherry-pick your facts.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Big wins in big games are facts. Peyton doesn't have them

In college, Steve Spurrier got in his head. In the pros, Bill Belichik got in his head


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 30, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Part of the reason was his team and another part was the weather. 

The only season that Indy made it to the Superbowl they won, and it's because they had a great running game. Anyone who knows football knows that if you're not balanced you don't win in bad weather and if you don't have a great Defense it doesn't matter what your offense does. The Chargers will attest to that.


Oh, and you just admitted coaching has something to do with it.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Peyton was in two SBs. Won the first in the slop against the Bears. The second, he was a non factor in the second half against the underdog Saints


----------



## GWV5903 (Dec 30, 2012)

Never agreed with Elway when he told the Colts no, but what a QB...


----------



## Warrior102 (Dec 30, 2012)

Why isn't Flute on your list? Most memorable Hail Mary of all time.... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-qkpsygNYo]Flutie Hail Mary - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bobcollum (Dec 30, 2012)

Elway was in my mind the first truly legendary 'final two-minutes comeback' QB, and he may technically still be the best ever at it. His problem for a long time was that of P Mannings, getting close but not able to finish it, until of course Terrell Davis came along.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 30, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Underdog?

Now I remember. To me the game was forgettable. The Saints had a great Defense and could rush the passer. Also they were accused of paying bounties as well. Seemed most of the emphasis was on the Saints winning it all after Katrina.

It didn't hurt that the Colts rushed for almost 200yds in the Superbowl they won.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Elway was in my mind the first truly legendary 'final two-minutes comeback' QB, and he may technically still be the best ever at it. His problem for a long time was that of P Mannings, getting close but not able to finish it, until of course Terrell Davis came along.



Which shows just how important a balanced offense is.


----------



## bobcollum (Dec 30, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Elway was in my mind the first truly legendary 'final two-minutes comeback' QB, and he may technically still be the best ever at it. His problem for a long time was that of P Mannings, getting close but not able to finish it, until of course Terrell Davis came along.
> ...



There's no doubt about it. 

Balance allows for deception, play-action doesn't work if the run isn't a threat to begin with.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 30, 2012)

GWV5903 said:


> Never agreed with Elway when he told the Colts no, but what a QB...



Probably the reason Eli told the Chargers to shove it. Ownership.


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 30, 2012)

I might choose Terry Bradshaw if Stallworth and Swann came along with him as receivers. You were never out of a game with the three of them around.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> I might choose Terry Bradshaw if Stallworth and Swann came along with him as receivers. You were never out of a game with the three of them around.



I'll still take Montana with Jerry Rice and John Taylor


----------

